# Persist



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Persist, are you doing okay? I read you were weaning off the meds, I hope that is going okay. I did not answer that thread on the discussion forum as I have noo experience myself on that med and others were helping you out.Let me know when you can how your doing.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Eric, I had not posted on here because I had (and have been) so preoccupied, but I thought I'd better look and see if anything was addressed to me. And sure enough, my old friend -- from six days ago.First I want to say I hope you're bearing up under the stress we're all under. And that goes for everyone on here. Perhaps Mike's voice is helping people through the stress. I do know that the IBS on my part is much better.I may be premature in posting my bad news -- but I'll hint at it. I am, yes, still weaning off the Ativan (now down to 1 mg. although I cheated last night with an extra .25, as I had a court appeal today -- I hope that doesn't set me back too far. I had read it's OK once in a while. Beyond that, there may be worse news for me in terms of a diagnosis. This is not totally appropriate on here, and I'm going to wait and see what happens after September 25 when I have a 3rd blood test in a month, to tell my good friends. I will not post it on the Meeting Place. Anyway, I had been wanting to send for one of the other tapes and wonder which one you would suggest for me? Is there an anxiety tape? What about the insomnia tape? Let me know and I'll send a check. I'll bet people have experience with these tapes by now.Best, Persist


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Persist.... Leave it to good old (I mean young) Eric to think of others...Just popped in here to give you my support and concern. Will send you an email... Take care, hon. (((HUGS)))------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Persist, I hope the best for you as far as the diagnoses is concerned.I wouldn't worry about setting yourself back, your under alot right now and should do what you need to do, with no worries.keep us posted and if you need anything let me know.On the tape I would try the insomnia one for you at the moment.wishing all the best for you, stay positive and the fighter you are.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Lefty (May 18, 1999)

Prayers and positive thoughts for you, Persist. You will live up to your name, I know. Take care.------------------Shared joy is joy doubled....shared sorrow is sorrow halved.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Just want to echo the sentiments already posted here - good thoughts and prayers for you, Persistance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi All,Persist,Hang in there, there is lots of of support both here and off line. Thoughts are with you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

Persist, please know that I will keep you in my thoughts, not only on September 25, but in the days that lead up to it and the days that will follow.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I didn't see this. I am embarrassed to say that all your responses brought tears to my eyes. I have had to be very secret about this...my mother calls and talks on and on and on, and I cannot tell her anything until I know for sure. Eric, Mike, Lefty, KES, Madchen (and Marilyn, of course, who e-mailed). What a comfort to come here with news entirely unrelated to this (especially after the "muckracking" on the Meeting Place, and find a measure of peace. I will need it if this is another blow.


----------

